# what fruits & vegtables can i feed my rbp's



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

what fruits & vegtables can i feed my red belly piranhas


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I dont' feed my piranha fruite or veg....thier are not pacu!.feed them raw shrimp, talapia, fish fillets, beef heart, silver side, smelt, clam, scallop, pellets, etc.....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Fruits and Veggies make up a very small percentage of Piranha's diet in the wild. Which means they don't actually need them to get by. But alot of people like to feed them either on their own, or mixed into their DIY gelatin food (much easier to do)

But you can give them pea's, carrots, broccoli ect..
Oh ya and seeds too.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Sheppard said:


> Fruits and Veggies make up a very small percentage of Piranha's diet in the wild. Which means they don't actually need them to get by. But alot of people like to feed them either on their own, or mixed into their DIY gelatin food (much easier to do)
> 
> But you can give them pea's, carrots, broccoli ect..
> Oh ya and seeds too.


I know I had seen Frank write on articleon how he got his reds to accpet seeds.Mine will eat algae wafers (I drop them in for the pacu) if they are really hungry. If they don't eat them at first, Don't be discouraged; my piranhas don't even like beefheart, they don't really care for high grade stake either. My p's are fussy, they love earthworms and silversides; some days they wil love the USD10 shrimp, others they won't (Petey the pacu loves those days lol, he gets his grub on!) Some days they will love lump crab meat or alaskan king crab legs (more so than the lump meat usually) yet they love lobster claw meat







! Just keep in mind that they can get pissy about their food.

" this is it, WHAT! 
zuccini pourin from the sky! 
Let's get rich, WHAT!
The cheeky vines the sugar dimes!"


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

my reds go nuts over english walnuts... not sure why though


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

is it ok to feed them crickets and mealworms that are feed to lizards


----------



## cpeck (Feb 1, 2007)

You can feed them fruits and vegies!!??? I didn't even think that was an option.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

Dangerous Waters said:


> You can feed them fruits and vegies!!??? I didn't even think that was an option.


not a whole lot of them... just as a treat once in a while


----------



## cpeck (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't see how they find that a treat? I would think a treat would be some piece of meat with a little blood oozing out.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

some love it and some don't care for it.


----------



## cpeck (Feb 1, 2007)

I see. you learn something new everyday


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

the beauty of this site


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Dangerous Waters said:


> You can feed them fruits and vegies!!??? I didn't even think that was an option.


neither did i


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

spranga said:


> You can feed them fruits and vegies!!??? I didn't even think that was an option.


neither did i








[/quote]

x2 i always thought that they were carniviuos!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

pygos are oportunist eatters just like pacu, they are omnivors and will eat
fruits and veggies in the wild, which makes them omni's
i have never gotten my p's to eat mentioned, but that is a good source of
vitamin c which is good for disease issues.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

they go nuts for garlic


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

They smushed banana's? tropical fish love them why not try it for p's


----------

